# Neweat generation taillights



## Protizmenos (Feb 24, 2011)

Correction of the tittle: NEWEST generation of tailights. Sorry 
I like them ALOT! 
2009 12 Year Cruze LED Tail Light LED Rear Lamp TJ BMW Type Red Black Color | eBay


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

Those would look really good on my car


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

how plug and play are they?


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

These have been around for a while, especially in Russia. Would be nice to have it as an option for the US/Canada but I doubt they're plug n play. However, being $300 I doubt their quality, as well as being a BMW replica taillight for our car that makes me thing of it as poser tail lights IMHO, but with our car having a very BMW-esque body, they still look great even being on a Chevy.


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

$79 for shipping...no thanks.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

99_XC600 said:


> $79 for shipping...no thanks.


Not at all unreasonable given the size of the package and its origin.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Smurfenstein said:


> These have been around for a while, especially in Russia. Would be nice to have it as an option for the US/Canada but I doubt they're plug n play. However, being $300 I doubt their quality, as well as being a BMW replica taillight for our car that makes me thing of it as poser tail lights IMHO, but with our car having a very BMW-esque body, they still look great even being on a Chevy.


BMW Tailights look great on the Cruze, i saw a members in person that have them, and parked next to my BMW it is almost the same, heck, even better. But i would also have a problem rocking it around town. Lol


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

They're looking better but they'll be perfect when the lines don't curve at all. Don't know why they have to do near exact copies. Just take the idea and make it better or at least different. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## CW_ (Jan 31, 2013)

iKermit said:


> BMW Tailights look great on the Cruze, i saw a members in person that have them, and parked next to my BMW it is almost the same, heck, even better. But i would also have a problem rocking it around town. Lol


But the real question is, how would Cruze taillights look on the BMW?


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Photoshop challenge!!!


----------

